# Android Studio - Property-Fenster einblenden



## marlem (29. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Android Studio 3.6.3 .

Bei mir fehlt auf der rechten Seite das Property-Fenster.
Wie kann ich das einblenden?


----------



## marlem (29. Apr 2020)

Zur Erklärung:
Ich habe auf der Webseite Udemy einen Android Appentwicklungskurs gemacht und da war immer dieses Property-Fenster.
Jetzt habe ich auf Stackoverflow gelesen, dass aus Property Attributes geworden sind ... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Also Problem gelöst!


----------

